# [SOLVED] Asus K55V i7



## Xatan (May 23, 2011)

is it good for photoshop, diablo 3 max res and other games?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Asus K55V i7*

Can you post complete specs or complete model number? Dunno if the GPU is a 610m or 630m, but either way, it's a fairly decent DDR3 card. If you're looking for top performance, choose a DDR5 GPU instead. Happy shopping.


----------



## Xatan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Asus K55V i7*

*@Learn2day* here

Asus K55V i7
Specs

Processor: Intel Core i7-3610QM 2.3GHZ
RAM: DDR3 4GB
HDD Capacity: 750GB
USB port: Yes, 3.0
Video Card: Nvidia GeForce 610M 2GB
Screen size: 15.6 inch
price: 851.69 USD


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Asus K55V i7*

Worse GPU of the bunch. My Samsung discrete 540m is better, and 630m come on top of those two. Also, for that price i'd expect at least 6GB, if not 8GB RAM.. In my opinion, for that price, you should look at other laptops. Good luck and happy shopping.

Source 610m vs 540m:
NVIDIA GeForce 610M or nVidia GeForce 540M? - Yahoo! Answers


----------

